# Sony's New RX0 Camera Combines Acclaimed RX Image Quality with an Ultra-Compact, Waterproof and Robu



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 31, 2017)

```
<iframe width="728" height="409" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/lPYmHY3vfP8" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
<p><strong><span class="xn-location">BERLIN</span>, <span class="xn-chron">Aug. 31, 2017</span> /PRNewswire/</strong> — Sony – a worldwide leader in digital imaging and the world’s largest image sensor manufacturer – has today announced new type of camera which offers entirely new imaging possibilities for today’s creators.</p>
<p>The RX0 (model name: DSC-RX0) marries the hallmark leading image quality of the Sony RX series with advanced photo and video capabilities, all compressed into a robust and ultra-compact body.</p>
<p>Designed to facilitate creative expression beyond current limitations, RX0 is equally adept at shooting still images or filming video on its own, as well as when included as part of a multi-camera set-up to maximize creativity. Its miniature dimensions and all-around versatility allow creators to approach unique photographic and videographic challenges in new ways, always with the assurance of high quality results.</p>
<p><strong><a href="https://bhpho.to/2wM6cEl">Preorder the Sony RX0 from B&H Photo</a></strong></p>
<p>Weighing just 3.9 oz<i><sup>10</sup></i> and measuring approximately 2.38 in. x 1.63 in x 1.19 (WxDxH)<i><sup>11</sup></i>, the RX0 redefines how small and light a premium compact camera can be. The new model can be used as a standalone camera or as part of a multi-camera rig in any kind of shooting conditions including rain, underwater, space-limited, sandy or dusty environments and more.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>Stimulating Imaginations

</strong>Multiple RX0s can be linked together in a variety of ways to film and produce unique content like bullet-time, time-slice and many other unique styles of content creation. Sony’s wireless radio commander, the FA-WRC1M can be used to trigger up to fifteen<i><sup>12</sup></i> RX0’s simultaneously, while Sony’s PlayMemories™ Mobile<i><sup>13</sup></i> app allows up to five RX0 models to be connected and controlled wirelessly from any paired device. A wireless multi-camera shooting solution capable of connecting additional RX0 units when an access point is used<i><sup>14</sup></i> is currently under development with a target release date of <span class="xn-chron">January 2018</span> via firmware update. For users looking for a more reliable wired connection, a camera control box is being developed and will also be released in <span class="xn-chron">January 2018</span>.</p>
<p><strong>Power Packed

</strong>The new RX0 camera features a 1.0-type stacked 15.3 MP<i><sup>6</sup></i> Exmor RS CMOS image sensor, BIONZ X™ processor and a wide-angle ZEISS® Tessar T* 24mm F4 fixed lens to deliver high resolution and less distortion results for both RAW and JPEG stills and across all supported video formats. It is equipped with an Anti-Distortion Shutter that can shoot as fast as 1/32000 second, as well maximum burst shooting capability at up to 16 fps, ensuring that even fast moving objects are beautifully and accurately rendered. Its small size also makes it an ideal choice for casual shooting, street and travel photography and more.</p>
<p>The new portable RX0 is waterproof<i><sup>1,2</sup></i> at depths of up to 10 meters (33 ft) on its own, and can be used at up to 100m<i><sup>1</sup></i><i><sup>5</sup></i> (330 ft) depth when paired with the new MPK-HSR1 Housing. The camera is shockproof<i><sup>3,1</sup></i> when dropped from up to 2 meters (6.5 ft) and crushproof<i><sup>4,1</sup></i> to 200kg / 440lb / 2000N, making it durable enough to withstand tough shooting conditions including rain, sand, dust, snow and more, where traditional cameras simply cannot operate.</p>

<p><strong>Video Excellence

</strong>On the video front, the RX0 is packed with a variety of creative and powerful features including super slow motion capture<i><sup>8</sup></i> at up to 960 frames per second, 4K clean HDMI output to an external recorder as well as MF assist and Peaking to adjust focus to exact preferences of the creator, as well as Preset Focus options which enhance control. The camera also offers Picture Profile options and S-Log2, as well Time Code / User Bit features, which are extremely useful for multi-camera shoots.</p>
<p><strong>Full Range of Accessories

</strong>To maximize the potential of RX0, a host of new accessories are available that support new and different ways of shooting. These include the VCT-CGR1 Cage for increased system flexibility, the MPK-HSR1 Housing, enabling the RX0 to be taken down to depths of up to 100 meters underwater<i><sup>1</sup></i><i><sup>5</sup></i>, the CPT-R1 Cable Protector, VF-SPR1 Spare Lens Protector, VFA-305R1 Filter Adaptor Kit which includes filter adaptor, lens hood and MC protector, plus the NP-BJ1 Rechargeable Battery Pack and ACC-TRDCJ Accessory Kit.</p>
<p><strong>Pricing and Availability

</strong>The new compact RX0 camera will ship in <span class="xn-chron">October 2017</span>, priced at approximately <span class="xn-money">$700</span> US / <span class="xn-money">$900</span> CA.</p>
<p>The new camera and all compatible accessories will be sold at a variety of Sony authorized dealers throughout North America. More information can be found <a href="https://www.sony.com/electronics/RX0-series" target="_blank" rel="nofollow noopener">HERE</a>.</p>
<p>A variety of exclusive stories and exciting new content shot with the new RX0 camera and other high-end Sony imaging products can also be found at <a href="http://www.alphauniverse.com/" target="_blank" rel="nofollow noopener">www.alphauniverse.com</a>, Sony’s community site built to educate, inspire and showcase all fans and customers of Sony imaging products.</p>
<p><strong>Notes to Editors:</strong></p>
<ol>
<li>Depending on usage conditions and circumstances, no guarantee is made regarding damage to, malfunction of, or waterproof performance of this camera</li>
<li>Compliant with JIS/IEC protection levels (based on Sony tests). Shooting in depths of up to 10 meters (33 ft) is possible for up to 60 minutes (JIS: Japan Industrial Standards; IEC: International Electrotechnical Commission)</li>
<li>Capable of withstanding a fall of 2.0 meters (6.5 ft) from MIL-STD-810G C1 Method 516.7-Shock compliant 5 cm plywood (based on Sony tests)</li>
<li>Capable of withstanding a load of 200kg/440lb/2000N (based on Sony tests)</li>
<li>Approximate effective megapixels</li>
<li>35mm equivalent</li>
<li>In Speed Priority Continuous mode. Focus and exposure settings fixed at first shot</li>
<li>Up to 960fps super slow motion can be recorded. Image quality approaches Full HD quality at 240fps in Quality Priority mode. Sound cannot be recorded when shooting slow motion and setting conditions of focus, exposure, focus area, frame rate and other settings are fixed when start shooting. Micro SDHC/ Micro SDXC memory card of Class 10 or higher is required</li>
<li>QFHD:3840×2160</li>
<li>Approximate weight with battery and media included</li>
<li>Approximate dimensions</li>
<li>Wireless Radio Receiver FA-WRR1 and Multi Terminal Cable VMC-MM1 are required</li>
<li>For smartphone or Tablet. Latest version is required</li>
<li>Depending on the specifications of an access point, smartphone or tablet to be used as well as the radio wave environment of the installation location, the number of devices that can be connected will vary</li>
<li>Under water, the shortest focal distance is increased, causing the angle of field to be narrower</li>
</ol>
<p><strong><a href="https://bhpho.to/2wM6cEl">Preorder the Sony RX0 from B&H Photo</a></strong></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
<div style="font-size:0px;height:0px;line-height:0px;margin:0;padding:0;clear:both"></div>
```


----------



## BeenThere (Aug 31, 2017)

*Re: Sony's New RX0 Camera Combines Acclaimed RX Image Quality with an Ultra-Compact, Waterproof and *

Kudos to Sony for this innovative little jewel. If you wanted 4K video, here it is; but you will need an external recorder.


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 31, 2017)

*Re: Sony's New RX0 Camera Combines Acclaimed RX Image Quality with an Ultra-Compact, Waterproof and *



BeenThere said:


> Kudos to Sony for this innovative little jewel. If you wanted 4K video, here it is; but you will need an external recorder.


1000 fps at 1080p is an icing on cake. This certainly is the most exciting camera announcement of this year after Nikon's D850.


----------



## raptor3x (Aug 31, 2017)

*Re: Sony's New RX0 Camera Combines Acclaimed RX Image Quality with an Ultra-Compact, Waterproof and *



Chaitanya said:


> BeenThere said:
> 
> 
> > Kudos to Sony for this innovative little jewel. If you wanted 4K video, here it is; but you will need an external recorder.
> ...



It's most likely the same as it is on the RX100V which means it's limited to either 2 or 4 second bursts and it's more realistically <480p in a 1080p container. Still very useful for things like sports analysis though.


----------



## PureClassA (Aug 31, 2017)

*Re: Sony's New RX0 Camera Combines Acclaimed RX Image Quality with an Ultra-Compact, Waterproof and *



Chaitanya said:


> BeenThere said:
> 
> 
> > Kudos to Sony for this innovative little jewel. If you wanted 4K video, here it is; but you will need an external recorder.
> ...


960fps is gonna be 480 or more likely 240. Data is data and readout speed is readout speed. It would only be a very small portion of the sensor that could achieve this.


----------



## PureClassA (Aug 31, 2017)

*Re: Sony's New RX0 Camera Combines Acclaimed RX Image Quality with an Ultra-Compact, Waterproof and *

I love my DX2 and the 4K video it does is just beautifuly cinematic. But dear lord almighty does this sort of thing just irk the hell out of me. A mini $700 waterproof camera from Sony will shoot in Log 2 and output 4k over HDMI. Why in the hell does Canon refuse to make something so basic (nowadays) available on my camera that is nearly 10x the price. I'd settle just for the 4k out!


----------



## PureClassA (Aug 31, 2017)

*Re: Sony's New RX0 Camera Combines Acclaimed RX Image Quality with an Ultra-Compact, Waterproof and *

And look, I understand the "Canon is just protecting EOS Cinema" blah blah blah stuff... But I gotta vent when I see this sort of thing.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Aug 31, 2017)

*Re: Sony's New RX0 Camera Combines Acclaimed RX Image Quality with an Ultra-Compact, Waterproof and *

it even has a better general purpose codec than the c200. shame on Canon, they protect the cinema line from the cinema line. $700 camera vs $7500 camera. Shame Shame Shame


----------



## Aglet (Aug 31, 2017)

*Re: Sony's New RX0 Camera Combines Acclaimed RX Image Quality with an Ultra-Compact, Waterproof and *

That looks like a great little toy that isn't a _toy_!


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 31, 2017)

*Re: Sony's New RX0 Camera Combines Acclaimed RX Image Quality with an Ultra-Compact, Waterproof and *

This could be my under water camera for me


----------



## Chaitanya (Sep 1, 2017)

*Re: Sony's New RX0 Camera Combines Acclaimed RX Image Quality with an Ultra-Compact, Waterproof and *



PureClassA said:


> Chaitanya said:
> 
> 
> > BeenThere said:
> ...


True. I think Sony has recycled the sensor from Rx10 mk3/Rx100 mk5 for this camera based on the specifications. Which means video quality should be great upto 240fps capture. I can use this tiny camera for capturing some wildlife in field at high speeds. 
Here are the things that I personally like:
1" sensor over 1/2.3" sensor found on most action cameras. 
24mm(35mm equiv.) lens over near fisheye lens
slow motion capture


----------



## snoke (Sep 1, 2017)

*Re: Sony's New RX0 Camera Combines Acclaimed RX Image Quality with an Ultra-Compact, Waterproof and *

mmm, new camera.

You live in Huston? Perfect camera for you. Make unique landscape photo.


----------



## Hector1970 (Sep 1, 2017)

*Re: Sony's New RX0 Camera Combines Acclaimed RX Image Quality with an Ultra-Compact, Waterproof and *

GoPro really screwed up here. They had this market cornered but started making only incremental improvements. They should have gone for bigger sensors in their last models.


----------



## PureClassA (Sep 1, 2017)

*Re: Sony's New RX0 Camera Combines Acclaimed RX Image Quality with an Ultra-Compact, Waterproof and *

I think it's more particular than even that. The Go Pro lines runs from about $150 to $399. GoPro has simply never tested the market above that price. Not to say they should increase the Hero past $399, but make a whole new top end at $699 like Sony is testing here. With the huge popularity of these things, GoPro could have opened up a high end market for these the same way Apple did with Laptops. Before The MacBook, no one considered buying a $1500 laptop. And with Apple's sucess in proving there was a market for this that could be created, now we see all these windows based laptops and tablets at $1000+ we didn't have before.

So yes, Sony wisely beat them to this punch and may take that market segment away from GoPro if they dont respond quickly.



Hector1970 said:


> GoPro really screwed up here. They had this market cornered but started making only incremental improvements. They should have gone for bigger sensors in their last models.


----------

